# Best dh bike for small woman



## urgolden (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a dh bike, since my Titus Racer x is just not up to, not built for dh!  I am a very small woman, so finding bikes that fit is difficult. I am 4'10" and about 130 lbs. My inseam is about 24 inches. Stop laughing, I can hear you from here!!  

Last week I was at Whistler and rented a Specialized Big Hit with the 24" wheels, it's purple and black? I really liked it and felt great on it, but was wondering what other sugegstions people have. 

My Titus is the xs and standing in my bike shoes I have a couple cm clearance over the tup tube, if that. Like I said, I'm small... so, suggestions?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you could put 24 inch wheels on any bike


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe a small Transition Syren?
http://www.transitionbikes.com/Syren.cfm

But They say "easily fits women down to 5'0". So it still may be too big. 
Maybe as SMT says put 24's on it and that would give you another inch of clearance.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Zumbi and Nicolai do custom geo bikes so look at their offers. Zumbi also showed at schladming a smaller f44 mini dh version (haven't seen the name) so it may be a good choice. 

Wasn't also evil doing an xs bike?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Not to sound like a tool, but check out some of the errr "kids" bikes that Norco/Kona etc are making.

http://norco.com/bikes/mountain/shore/bline/

http://konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stinky24

Also tbe spec bighit "gromhit" might work.

The frames would be a starting point then change out the parts from there?


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will second the transition syren mostly because my wife and I built her one this year. She is 4'11" and it fits her perfectly. She can straddle it without touching, but as with any longer travel bike, you will have to give up some standover. She was riding an XS Trek Fuel before this. It is her only bike and we ride Northstar on the weekends and ride up and down during the week. We built hers pretty light, but she only weighs 95 lbs, so i don't ever worry about it. It comes in right below 30 lbs with a Fox Talas 36 fork, Fox RP23 shock, Mavic CrossMax ST wheels, SRAM X9 drivetrain, Juicy 7 brakes, Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2 cranks and 2.35 Nevegal tires.

this bike has made her a much better rider...it manuals easily and the rear suspension is truly adjustable for lightweights like you guys.

if you have any other q's, i would be glad to help

BTW these guys had a sale going on Syren frames...might want to check to see if they still have it going...I dont have any relationship with them and didnt buy our bike from them.

http://blackrockbicycles.com/


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

so i just checked and the specialized bike you rode (Grom Hit) and the Syren are very similar in geometry

Grom Hit Head Angle 66.5deg Top Tube 514mm
Syren Head Angle 67deg Top tube 519mm

but the kicker is that you get 160mm front/150mm rear travel on the Syren. the Hit only has 130mm both ends....you also get to use standard 26" wheels...man this is starting to sound like i work for Transition 

I like her bike so much (even thou I can barely ride it around on the street b/c its sooo small) that I will def consider Transition for my next bike...FWIW I ride a specialized SX Trail now

adam


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

LUV my Syren - but I'm a whopping 5'1". There are not a lot of really small DH bikes out there. Before I bought, I looked at the ones I could find and took into account their stand over (SO) and top tube length (TT). Here's what I came up with for the small bikes I looked into.

Syren ---------------- SO = 27.5; effective TT = 20.44
Norco Vixa ---------- SO = 29.25; too tall so I didn't look into TT
Kona Minxy --------- SO = 29.9; too tall so I didn't look into TT
SX Trail ------------- SO = 27.6; effective TT = 20.9; actual TT 22.6
Knolly V-Tach ------- SO = 28.8; effective TT = 22.4
Corsair Maelstrom --- SO = 25.2; effective TT = 22.7
Ventana La Bruja ---- SO = 28.5; TT = 22.3

I narrowed it down to the Syren and the SX Trail based on SO and TT and quite honestly picked the Syren because of all the wonderful reviews from *women* about the bike. Putting 24 inch wheels on either of these bikes would bring the SO down to the 23.5 inch realm, which should be OK when you are wearing shoes.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Another vote for the Syren. After a ton of reading and research, and chance to test ride a small frame, this is what we ordered for my wife. It should be showing up on the doorstep today. She is sooooo excited. FWIW, my wife is just over 5' and around 130 pounds. She rides a small Specialized Women's Epic for XC/trail riding.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> LUV my Syren - but I'm a whopping 5'1". There are not a lot of really small DH bikes out there. Before I bought, I looked at the ones I could find and took into account their stand over (SO) and top tube length (TT). Here's what I came up with for the small bikes I looked into.
> 
> Syren ---------------- SO = 27.5; effective TT = 20.44
> Norco Vixa ---------- SO = 29.25; too tall so I didn't look into TT
> ...


Canfield Jedi also has a crazy low standover (lowest point at 13'' though I'm not sure it's the right number - i'm quite sure though It's the lowest I've seen) and the S sized one has a 21.3'' effective TT.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

norbar said:


> Canfield Jedi also has a crazy low standover (lowest point at 13'' though I'm not sure it's the right number - i'm quite sure though It's the lowest I've seen) and the S sized one has a 21.3'' effective TT.


This might be a good choice if you are looking for a full blown DH/Race bike, or you want more than 6" of travel that the Syren offers. I don't recall what the BB height is on the Jedi, but BB to lowest point on the top tube is like 12.9". That should put standover at somewhere around 26" depending on the fork you choose. Great bike though! You might also consider the Canfield Brothers Can Diggle. It offers 7-8" of travel, ETT of 21.25", and a standover of 26.6" at the 7" setting with a Fox 40 or Boxxer and 26" wheels on the small frame.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

godfather said:


> This might be a good choice if you are looking for a full blown DH/Race bike, or you want more than 6" of travel that the Syren offers. I don't recall what the BB height is on the Jedi, but BB to lowest point on the top tube is like 12.9". That should put standover at somewhere around 26" depending on the fork you choose. Great bike though! You might also consider the Canfield Brothers Can Diggle. It offers 7-8" of travel, ETT of 21.25", and a standover of 26.6" at the 7" setting with a Fox 40 or Boxxer and 26" wheels on the small frame.


i've seen people using it as a fr bike. The angles are not as agressive as some of the newer dh rigs and with a single crown it like 66 it should feel pretty neutral.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I've just reminded myself - banshee wildcard - low SO + short tt in short.


----------



## urgolden (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, ask and ye shall receive! Great suggestions, thanks. Now the challenge is finding close dealers who will let me try the bikes out. thanks so much everyone.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

urgolden said:


> Wow, ask and ye shall receive! Great suggestions, thanks. Now the challenge is finding close dealers who will let me try the bikes out. thanks so much everyone.


it's cause your a girl.

if you were some 13 year old boy, you would get harassed and criticized. it's the law of the internetz.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nm...................


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> it's cause your a girl.
> 
> if you were some 13 year old boy, you would get harassed and criticized. it's the law of the internetz.


It's because the topic was started by someone who can write without making a fool out of herself and not "what bike can do best mauals and dh best, don't want single pivot cuz they suxxxorz. What colour is teh fastest?"


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

http://knollybikes.com/bikes/small


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

How about an XS Giant Reign X frame? Someone that light probably doesn't need a frame designed for a 200 lb downhiller or more than 6.7" of travel.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

norbar said:


> It's because the topic was started by someone who can write without making a fool out of herself and not "what bike can do best mauals and dh best, don't want single pivot cuz they suxxxorz. *What colour is teh fastest*?"


It's white.. white's the fastest, thats why my components and riding kit is white.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

norbar said:


> Canfield Jedi also has a crazy low standover (lowest point at 13'' though I'm not sure it's the right number - i'm quite sure though It's the lowest I've seen) and the S sized one has a 21.3'' effective TT.


Yep, the Jedi is SUPER low!!! In fact, I have an 08 for sale. Fresh Bearings and Rear Hanger. Roco WC. The frames sell for $3200 new... $1700


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

norbar said:


> i've seen people using it as a fr bike. The angles are not as agressive as some of the newer dh rigs and with a single crown it like 66 it should feel pretty neutral.


I wouldn't just call the Jedi a race bike... I kind of know someone that uses a Jedi for FR and it seems to work out well for them... COUGH... Lance Canfield...


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I totally agree that the Jedi will handle freeride in a very capable fashion. I do think the Syren might be easier for a really small girl to move around (lighter, shorter wheelbase, not quite so slack).


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

norbar said:


> Zumbi and Nicolai do custom geo bikes so look at their offers. Zumbi also showed at schladming a smaller f44 mini dh version (haven't seen the name) so it may be a good choice.
> 
> Wasn't also evil doing an xs bike?


Saw photos of the new Zumbi Mini-DH this morning. Looks exactly like a scaled down F44. Frickin' AWESOME. :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Saw photos of the new Zumbi Mini-DH this morning. Looks exactly like a scaled down F44. Frickin' AWESOME. :thumbsup:


don't mind me lol


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Where did you see this? It's not on Zumbi's web site. I am very curious....


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.velovert.com/Information_VTT/2073/Zumbi--un-velo-un-peu-plus-sage...

(I read somewhere this is meant to be AM/miniDH, in that case the seat tube is just silly)


----------



## Brando-99 (May 12, 2009)

*Vixa*

Try the Norco Vixa. My girlfriend is 5'2" and just fell in love with it at the Dirt Demo at Interbike riding the medium. You could easily fit the small. It's only 6" of travel but it seemed to work well for her. We're selling her Fluid LT in order to get the Vixa.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

The standover on the Syren is noticeably lower than the Vixa FWIW.


----------



## jennyt5282 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Transition Syren or Sinister F Bomb*

Hi there. I own a Syren and absolutely love it but it's not really a DH bike. I bought it thinking that it was my only choice since I couldn't find a DH bike that was small enough or light enough for me to be able to handle. One year later, I have replaced it with a Sinister F Bomb which is a straight up DH bike. It's almost as light as the Syren but has 8.5 inches of travel instead of 6 and the angles are more appropriate for DH rather than just FR. The small F Bomb fits me the same as my medium Syren. I'm 5'3" but I have very short legs so I'm right on the top tube of the Syren (I think all Syren sizes had the same standover- not positive though).

The Sinister F Bomb and Turner DHX were the only DH bikes I found to be small enough to stand over, but the F Bomb is lighter. Overall I couldn't be happier with either bike since the Syren absolutely rules for freeriding and the F Bomb is the perfect DH bike for smaller women.

Oh, another bike I came across during my DH search was the Corsair Crown which is also very small, but I've never had the chance to test one.

That's just my 2 cents. Good luck! Let us know what you wind up getting!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Another vote for a small Syren, great for short or young people.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome to hear about a chick rocking an f bomb, If you wanted a shorter toptube I'm sure you could give frank a call at sinister bikes he is usually more than happy to help out customers with custom geometry.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife rides a small SXT but I think it would be too big for you. My daugher rides a Big Hit Grom. That would be a perfect bike for you.


















Here is a pic with her bike. She is 4'2" and the bike is a bit big for her this year. It runs 24" wheels.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

That Japanese racer Mio Suemasa (top 5 in WC I think) rides an Intense M6, and she's tiny. My friend who's about 5' rides a Socom.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

I second the Canfield Jedi. The geo is perfect for what you are looking for.
SO = 26.81
ETT = 21.3
ATT = 19.8
Rock a straightline stem which is a 38mm stem to keep the cockpit nice and tight for you. 
and you get the benifits of rocking a DH bike that also doubles as a freeride bike with a single crown fork. Yes it's a race bike but pulls off the double duties very well!!

Call the Brothers and they can help you out with more fine details of the bike! Would be great to see you rock this bike!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

doodooboi said:


> I second the Canfield Jedi. The geo is perfect for what you are looking for.
> SO = 26.81
> ETT = 21.3
> ATT = 19.8
> ...


She is 4'10" with an inseam of 24" You just stated the SO on the Canfield is almost 27". The Canfield is too big. When I was going to buy a Canfield, I was looking at getting a small. I dont think you guys realize how short 4'10" is.

She needs something more like the Gromhit, Stinky 24, ect. My daughter in the pic above is 4'2" and the Gromhit is too big. It might work better next year when she is taller. At 4'10" a small 26" bike is going to be too big. She needs a 24" wheeled bike.

You can pic up Gromhits and Stinky 24s for under $1000 and then upgrade as needed.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

kntr said:


> She is 4'10" with an inseam of 24" You just stated the SO on the Canfield is almost 27". The Canfield is too big. When I was going to buy a Canfield, I was looking at getting a small. I dont think you guys realize how short 4'10" is.
> 
> She needs something more like the Gromhit, Stinky 24, ect. My daughter in the pic above is 4'2" and the Gromhit is too big. It might work better next year when she is taller. At 4'10" a small 26" bike is going to be too big. She needs a 24" wheeled bike.
> 
> You can pic up Gromhits and Stinky 24s for under $1000 and then upgrade as needed.


You are right, but she can rockit with 24" wheels and that would pretty much put her in the clear for it. Also if she calls the CB they might even do a custom XS for her and she willbenifit the use of a full legged dh bike. Those gromet bikes are great but if she planning real dh riding get on a dh bike with dh travel.

But the syrens do looks sweet and may fit the bill with geo and travel length. I rode with someone that rocked it but I don't her exact height but she was tiny and killed the trails with that bike!

Good luck on finding the right bike for you Urgolden.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

If ya got the budget, I'd look at Ventana. They have some sweet frames (La Bruja FR and El Cuervo DH), and they actually custom-build their own stuff, so they have the ability to do stuff that is, well, custom-built-to-order... Not gonna be cheap, but they can prolly make a bike to fit anyone.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

The kids bike may not work...I believe that she stated she is around 130 which might be a bit much for the kids suspension..


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Plauscha said:


> The kids bike may not work...I believe that she stated she is around 130 which might be a bit much for the kids suspension..


The kids bike would work. Ive ridden the bike and Im 170. Thats the great thing about air shocks and forks. Depending how she rides it would be fine.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

my wife is a bit taller but she rides a syren and i am 6 feet and ride a canfield. the interesting thing is the Canfield has better stand over height.

the jedi is a large and has a boxxer wc at its tallest in the crowns. it has 2.5 tires onit.

the syren is a medium and has a 36 talas on it with 2.4 tires.

the lowest point on the top tube is atleast an inch shorter on the jedi and stays lower until about 2-3 inches before the headtube.

the jedi's are crazy low and it would be hard to get a DH bike that is lower with that much travel.

im trying to talk my wife into letting me get her the jedi frame above from killingtonVT. it would be a good match to her syren


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd second Nicolai for their custom frames, they do XS and XXS on most models as std altho its not documented but can also do ANY size in ANY of their frames.

Here's a tiny Nonius which isnt a DH frame but you'll get the idea.
Their UFO ST with custom geometry would be around £1300 (UK) so its not really a bad price considering its built to your specifications.
https://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-ufo-st.html


----------

